# What ever happened to pea?



## getbig9198 (Mar 5, 2015)

I used to make all my orders from them and 1 day they stopped responding?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 5, 2015)

They are gone for good. 

To bad to cuz his tren was SICK!!!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 5, 2015)

Never heard of them


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 5, 2015)

I peed this morning.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 5, 2015)

Their supps are FIRE!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 5, 2015)

I like hulkGear 
But nothing comes close to Trinijuice pharms


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 5, 2015)

Something about vd


----------



## Spongy (Mar 5, 2015)

Just talked to the head brother.  They are gone for good.  No legal issues, just a change in perspective.  Good brother right there.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 5, 2015)

That being said.

I miss pea. Orals were legendary


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah. Their orals rocked my world


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 5, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> That being said.
> 
> I miss pea. Orals were legendary



I still have a tren e from him. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jada (Mar 5, 2015)

He has a new venture. .. selling tacos


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 5, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> That being said.
> 
> I miss pea. Orals were legendary



All his gear was legendary.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 5, 2015)

Man i wish i could get my pea fill!


----------



## getbig9198 (Mar 5, 2015)

Well im glad there was no legal issues. I was worried the man went away. I really did love his gear.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 5, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> All his gear was legendary.



Im sure. I only got to try the orals...


----------



## losieloos (Mar 6, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Never heard of them



Really?? You can't be cereal they were one of the top labs out there competing with pinn..


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 6, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> I like hulkGear
> But nothing comes close to Trinijuice pharms



I make allz my juice in cod liver oil,
Im part viking......


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2015)

His sus blend was great


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 6, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> I make allz my juice in cod liver oil,
> Im part viking......



You're THE trini?

Its an honor


----------

